# Em minha casa ou na minha casa?



## Giuliano Custódio

Olá Pessoal!

Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida.

O correto é: "Almoçei na minha casa" ou "Almoçei em minha casa".
Na língua falada tenho escutado principalmente "em minha casa", mas comparando com outros exemplos: "No restaurante", "No bar", "Na lanchonete".


----------



## guihenning

Ambas são corretas. No Brasil a forma sem artigo tende a soar levemente mais formalizada e tende a aparecer em narrativas. 
Pessoalmente prefiro a opção com artigo, pois a minha casa é bem definida. Use a que achar melhor.


----------



## machadinho

Prefiro 'almocei em casa', sem artigo e sem pronome, pois me soa mais natural.


----------



## Tony100000

machadinho said:


> Prefiro 'almocei em casa', sem artigo e sem pronome, pois me soa mais natural.


Idem aspas.


----------



## pfaa09

Usaria as duas formas sem preferência por alguma.
Aqui fica um post do Ciberdúvidas com este exemplo na resposta --> https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/em-minha-opiniao--na-minha-opiniao/31152


----------



## Carfer

A menos que também possa estar em causa outra casa, situação em que _'na minha casa'_ pode ser preferível, também optaria por '_almocei em casa_'. Parece-me, aliás, que '_almocei em casa_' é o contraponto de '_almocei fora'. _Não é a especificação do local que temos principalmente em vista quando recorremos a essas expressões, mas sim se o almoço foi caseiro ou não. Em todo o caso, qualquer uma das formas questionadas serve.


----------



## guihenning

Deixem só eu me retratar, li o post rápido demais e respondi pelas coxas. Não me tinha atentado ao fato de que a frase em apreço era ‘almocei x casa’. Eu também diria assim, sem artigo. «almocei em casa». Há, aliás, uma série de situações em que ‘casa' simplesmente não leva artigo «cheguei a casa» é uma delas.
Sobre a formalidade que eu disse lá em cima, é nalguns outros contextos em que a forma sem artigo tende a soar até meio afetada, mas não nesse exato exemplo do fio. Desculpem a desatenção.


----------



## machadinho

Provavelmente, afetado para os ouvidos do guihenning e os meus, por exemplo, é almocei em casa de Bárbara em vez de almocei *na* casa *da* Bárbara.

Mas certamente há dialetos que dão preferência à omissão dos artigos. Que dialetos seriam esses? Já ouvi gente de Niterói e de Goiás falando assim. Confere?


----------



## guihenning

A maioria dos dialetos nordestinos omite o artigo nesses exemplos que você dá, machadinho. Costumam omitir até de amigos e pessoas próximas, mas por algum motivo não me soa afetado.
O que costuma me soar é quando se diz, por exemplo, “eu não tolero isso em minha casa”, “… em minhas mãos”, “em minha vida” e similares. A afetação, penso, vem do fato de que oralmente a maioria das pessoas usaria o artigo, mas para escrever e dar um toque ‘formal’ à escrita, omitem-no.


----------



## machadinho

Certo, obrigado pelo puxão de orelha. Acho que transferi a afetação própria desses conhecidos meus para o dialeto deles. Minha vez de pedir desculpas.


----------



## Vanda

E em algumas cidades de Minas também omitem o artigo, mesmo em BH tenho amigas que dizem= fui à casa de Bárbara.


----------



## SnowRock

Vanda said:


> E em algumas cidades de Minas também omitem o artigo, mesmo em BH tenho amigas que dizem= fui à casa de Bárbara.



Em alguma zonas de Portugal até omitimos a palavra 'casa'. "Fui almoçar à da minha avó", "Fui à da Bárbara."


----------



## pfaa09

Essa do "Fui à da Bárbara" é de uma ambiguidade tremenda. Nem me atrevo a dar exemplos.
Até pode haver locais onde alguém se entenda com esta forma, mas é pouco vulgar em qualquer país da lusofonia.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Essa do "Fui à da Bárbara" é de uma ambiguidade tremenda. Nem me atrevo a dar exemplos.
> Até pode haver locais onde alguém se entenda com esta forma, mas é pouco vulgar em qualquer país da lusofonia.



Olhe que não, @pfaa09, é mesmo muito comum e, frequentemente, omitindo até a preposição, o que daria, agravando a ambiguidade (ou talvez não ) '_Fui almoçar à minha avó/à Bárbara_'.


----------



## SnowRock

Haha. É estranho não é, o engraçado é que eu só me apercebi disso quando fui estudar para Lisboa e disse algo do género "Fui à da minha avó este fim de semana.", "Ah? Foste onde? À quê?" Mas já ouvi essa expressão a ser usada noutras regiões além do Algarve.

Pelo menos no Algarve, é muito normal e não existe nenhum 'double entendre'. Mentes perversas, as vossas! 



Carfer said:


> Olhe que não, @pfaa09, é mesmo muito comum e, frequentemente, omitindo até a preposição, o que daria, agravando a ambiguidade (ou talvez não ) '_Fui almoçar à minha avó/à Bárbara_'.



Sim, também uso "Fui almoçar à minha avó", mas confesso que digo mais 'à da(o)' (preferência pessoal, presumo). 'Fui à Bárbara' já não digo, ao menos que Bárbara seja um nome de uma loja.


----------



## patriota

Brasileiros podem dizer "fui na Bárbara", "fui almoçar na minha [a]vó".


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> '_Fui almoçar à minha avó/à Bárbara_'.


Isso é completamente diferente e normal. Agora "fui à da Bárbara" ou "fui à da avó"... só mesmo depois do contexto.
_- Foste almoçar a casa do pai?
- Não, fui à da Bárbara/da avó._
Assim, tudo bem.


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> Brasileiros podem dizer "fui na Bárbara", "fui almoçar na minha [a]vó".


Bem lembrado. É o nosso _chez _(fr) !


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Agora "fui à da Bárbara" ou "fui à da avó"... só mesmo depois do contexto.



O elemento de perturbação aqui é, inegavelmente, o facto de se tratar de mulheres e não tanto a preposição (até porque, se se tratasse de homens, suspeito que a dúvida nem sequer nos passaria pela cabeça), mas, caramba, num caso trata-se explicitamente da avó e, no outro, ambos os interlocutores devem saber quem é a Fátima de que falam  e isso deve ser suficiente para afastar a ambiguidade. Mesmo que a frase seja construída com verbos ainda mais susceptíveis de segundos sentidos, como _'comer_' em vez de _'almoçar_', por exemplo, há-de ser difícil que leve a mal entendidos. No limite poderá haver, mas a probabilidade parece-me muito baixa. Costumo omitir a preposição, de facto, mas também já deparei muitas vezes com o uso que SnowRock refere.


----------



## guihenning

patriota said:


> Brasileiros podem dizer "fui na Bárbara", "fui almoçar na minha [a]vó".


Isso. Já sobre ‘avó’, é tão raro ouvir. Eu ouço mesmo é ‘vó’. É nacional isso?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

É.


----------



## Alentugano

SnowRock said:


> Sim, também uso "Fui almoçar à minha avó", mas confesso que digo mais 'à da(o)' (preferência pessoal, presumo). 'Fui à Bárbara' já não digo, ao menos que Bárbara seja um nome de uma loja.


"À da/à do..." é super comum no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve. Penso que seja usado em toda a região a sul de Évora. É uma espécie de "chez" mesmo.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Por falar nisso, dizemos 'Fui ao médico', mas nos meus 63 anos de Brasil não ouvi dizer 'Fui a X' onde 'X' = nome de qualquer pessoa. Isso no caso de nos dirigirmos/deslocarmos fisicamente até ela.


----------



## gbasfora

- Você almoçou aonde ?
- Almocei lá em casa mesmo.


----------



## Alentugano

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Por falar nisso, dizemos 'Fui ao médico', mas nos meus 63 anos de Brasil não ouvi dizer 'Fui a X' onde 'X' = nome de qualquer pessoa. Isso no caso de nos dirigirmos/deslocarmos fisicamente até ela.


Mais você certamente já falou algo como fui na minha amiga/avó/mãe/prima, etc.. não já? É exatamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Assim, "Vamos na praia!" para mim significa "Vamos utilizar a praia como meio de transporte ou vamos a algum lugar retromencionado montado nela!"


Duvido.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Por quê?


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Por quê?


Porque tenho certeza de que, para você, "Vamos na praia!" não significa "Vamos utilizar a praia como meio de transporte ou vamos a algum lugar retromencionado montado nela!".


----------

